# King Fishing Saturday



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Oxbeast and I are heading out tomorrow morning to hopefully decent seas. Looking for Kings in the bay. Plan on ballooning them with live menhaden. I normally troll with dusters or live cigs, so i am still semi-new to this style of fishing. Does anyone have any last minute tips to help us be more successful? We are bringing a good buddy of his and a his wife and want to look super cool with a box full of fish. :thumbup:


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

Kenton said:


> Oxbeast and I are heading out tomorrow morning to hopefully decent seas. Looking for Kings in the bay. Plan on ballooning them with live menhaden. I normally troll with dusters or live cigs, so i am still semi-new to this style of fishing. Does anyone have any last minute tips to help us be more successful? We are bringing a good buddy of his and a his wife and want to look super cool with a box full of fish. :thumbup:


Oscar went with me last weekend. If you don't get menhaden or they're just peanuts, head over to 3 mile and in front of palafox pier for some white trout. They were hitting cigar minnow chunks pretty steady last weekend.

Good luck out there. I'll be hitting the flats early AM at Bayou grande with the family. I'll be stalking kings next weekend, though.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks MG, i will have dead cigs, squid, bonita, live menhaden hopefully, and dead white trout. If i cannot pick up a live trout with one of those then we were not meant to be fishing.

Good luck to you too. Hope i see a killer report tomorrow!


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

I honestly can't say how trolling is going to work right now. They're chasing those oily suckers from Bayou Texar to Bayou Chico in the mornings right now. You might have some luck from the pass over to the navy base(if you get close enough!)

Bonito probably won't do much good except for the sharks. Try ribbonfish instead. Same king rig, but with a few more added hooks across the long, snakey body.

Last weekend, there was NO CURRENT and a neap tide. If it weren't for the live bait, our balloons wouldn't have gone anywhere. There should be a good current, but I can't remember where the tide will be right now.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Falling tide. About .5 movement. Low tide at about 12Pm. We will spend some time hunting the Menhaden to give us better luck.


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

Oscar told me ya'll didn't do real well. Heard that the hot spots charter got a king at 3 mile bridge.

Might be early, but this weekend should be good. I'm undecided if we want to just hit bayou grande again or give it a shot king fishing this Saturday.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)

Yeah we could not get on any good bait to save our lives. Next time I am going to pre fish for bait the night before and bait pen them. But as far as a shake down cruise went it was a good time. I need to help him adjust his idle. It wants to die out when taken out of gear.


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

I never got in there to adjust the idle. When in neutral, I'd rev the engine a few RPMs to account for it.


Getting bait the night before is what I'm thinking, too. Maybe hit 3 mile Friday night for white trout and hope they stay alive until the next morning.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Should be a simple fix.

The trout seem fairly robust. The big menhadden are in Texar. We saw them on the way in on Saturday. They are just staying in pds of a few. You would need a BIG net and a push poll boat to sneak up on them.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Trip was fun wife loved the boat she took a long nap up front woke up not knowing where she was lol 

I got a 12 ft net but doubt I can toss it anymore lol


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

I'm hunting for a net, but have yet to find the one I want. 10', 5/8" mesh, 1.8-2lbs per foot.


----------

